# Entitlements after qualifying for Medical Card



## slookie (15 Aug 2012)

Hi all, just a brief background. We just got approved for a medical card in the last few weeks...we had applied a year or two ago, but were something like a few euro over or something . Anyway, since having a newborn, and herself out on maternity leave, our situation has changed and we have been approved for one.
Having never had one before, and it's due for review in April 2013, I'm going to make the most of it. So what am I entitled to? Can I get my teeth, cleaned, any fillings I might need etc? Also, I'm a smoker and have done loads of research on packing them in. Loads of people swear by Champix which is only available on prescription. Normally would cost me €40 for the doctor, and think the tablets are between €150 and €200 per month....so with the card, would I be entitled to all this for free? 
Don;t mean to sound like a sponge, but there are plenty of people in the country milking the system, so I intend on making the most of it. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Sandals (15 Aug 2012)

Paid €80 to have my teeth cleaned every year in August....seen a sign saying €40 with medical card .


----------



## Subtitle (15 Aug 2012)

You're entitled to a dental check up and up to two fillings every two years as well as extractions as far as I know. 
Your GP visits will be free


----------



## slookie (15 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that, I wonder are cleanings included?


----------



## Subtitle (15 Aug 2012)

Open to correction here but I don't think a cleaning by the hygienist is included


----------



## Juliel (15 Aug 2012)

cleaning cost me €40 on my card. all medical scripts are free - 50cent charge and its worth noting that there are quite a few of over the counter medicines included- e.g paracetamol, clonfolic, dry skin creams, shampoo's, baby pain relief brufin (neurofin) and paralink sups. My advice don't be afraid to ask your doc !

Also if there is a community creche in your area you get a reduced rate. you should also let any employers know as you don't pay as much usc.

Hope this helps


----------



## Juliel (15 Aug 2012)

also i used champix and it did work, but please be careful there is a close connection to depression


----------



## slookie (16 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the replies...never even thought of letting my employers know! Thanks cashier for the advice on e-cigs, but think they work out dear enough...I only smoke about 3 packs a week, but still want to give them up!


----------



## Marigold77 (19 Aug 2012)

Subtitle said:


> Open to correction here but I don't think a cleaning by the hygienist is included


 

Nor are dentures or denture repairs, which is very hard on us old folk. Very short sighted too as it leads to diet related sickness.


----------



## wednesday (19 Aug 2012)

Free eye test and spectacles. Instead of champix why not try patches, nicotine micro-tabs or similar.


----------



## Subtitle (20 Aug 2012)

wednesday said:


> Free eye test and spectacles.


 
The free frames arent great, but if you prefer you can buy a more fashionable pair of frames from the optician. You can get quite nice ones (not designer) fairly cheaply.
You're entitled to eye test and glasses every two years.


----------

